# OMG!!!!! I am so grossed out and upset!



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

was just out doing pooper scooping...and I noticed a baby bird fall out of a nest in our apple tree...Chase grabbed it and was running around the yard! I was screaming and had to climb the one fence to get into the other dog yard, all the others were running around following him to see what he had. I hollered at him to drop it and before I could get to the bird, Boston gobbled it up and swallowed it:uhoh::yuck: I am so upset I am just vibrating Is there any risk to Boston? Disease etc!! 

Please Don't laugh :no: I am not very happy with my boy right now


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG, that is horrible. I'm so sorry, that must have been awful to see. Don't know about any risks, hopefully someone can help you with that.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

>>>>>I am NOT giggling<<<<<< yes I am

My kitties catch and eat baby birds with no apparent ill effects. I'll google it and see. 

And no pics of you scaling the fence...tsk tsk:wave:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Heather.... I agree it's really gross but I highly doubt there is any medical cause for concern. If it would ease your mind, give the vet a call. And as sad as it is, I don't think Mama bird would have anything to do with a little one that had fallen out of the nest. Anyone else?? Boston was just following his animal instincts....... of course, if you'd rather he live in Dallas I could arrnage a road trip........ he could explore the fascination of armadillos ( YUCK YUCK).. ROFL.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

ah yes Heather - The circle of life  YUCKY!!

I will never forget the first time Liberty scooped up a mouse...I called her name...bless her heart she came to me...I reached to take it from her and she tossed her head back and down the hatch it went! I thought I would toss my cookies!

We do have to routinely treat her for tapeworm, because of her less then sophisticated palate! Not sure the intestinal consequences for eating birds!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

That would have freaked me out for sure 

((((hugs)))) 
no clue about the effects of that tho, but thinking since it was a baby, may not have had any diseases yet.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

A quick search isn't revealing anything scary. More worries if the bird was found dead (and what caused it's death-disease or poisoning) The bird flu has not been documented in dogs and West nile has only one documented case in dogs without extensive illness.
I hope you feel better....


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I know just how you are feeling. The other morning when I was out feeding the horses/chickens one of the dogs caught a baby rabbit. The other dogs all chased that one around until Vanilla got it and she was doing this phycotic guarding over her "catch". By the time I got over there and took it away from her it was mostly dead and the back legs were broken with the skin torn off. The worst part of the whole thing was that when they first got hold of it and were chasing each other for it, it sounded exactly like a squeaky toy---I can still hear it in my mind.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

moverking said:


> A quick search isn't revealing anything scary. More worries if the bird was found dead (and what caused it's death-disease or poisoning) The bird flu has not been documented in dogs and West nile has only one documented case in dogs without extensive illness.
> I hope you feel better....


thanks for the search...I am starting to come back to earth! I have never been upset with Boston, not once! ever he looked pretty proud of himself!!!:yuck: I guess he had a relapse to his raw fed days! :yummy:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> I know just how you are feeling. The other morning when I was out feeding the horses/chickens one of the dogs caught a baby rabbit. The other dogs all chased that one around until Vanilla got it and she was doing this phycotic guarding over her "catch". By the time I got over there and took it away from her it was mostly dead and the back legs were broken with the skin torn off. The worst part of the whole thing was that when they first got hold of it and were chasing each other for it, it sounded exactly like a squeaky toy---I can still hear it in my mind.


Oh gosh poor you! I would have been a basket case!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> I know just how you are feeling. The other morning when I was out feeding the horses/chickens one of the dogs caught a baby rabbit. The other dogs all chased that one around until Vanilla got it and she was doing this phycotic guarding over her "catch". By the time I got over there and took it away from her it was mostly dead and the back legs were broken with the skin torn off. The worst part of the whole thing was that when they first got hold of it and were chasing each other for it, it sounded exactly like a squeaky toy---I can still hear it in my mind.


OMG, this is awful!!!!! Poor rabbit and poor you for witnessing it!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

arcane said:


> was just out doing pooper scooping...and I noticed a baby bird fall out of a nest in our apple tree...Chase grabbed it and was running around the yard! I was screaming and had to climb the one fence to get into the other dog yard, all the others were running around following him to see what he had. I hollered at him to drop it and before I could get to the bird, Boston gobbled it up and swallowed it:uhoh::yuck: I am so upset I am just vibrating Is there any risk to Boston? Disease etc!!
> 
> Please Don't laugh :no: I am not very happy with my boy right now


My sisters dogs have done this before out on her farm. No harm has come to them, and usually they throw it back up. Something to look forward to, eh? :yuck: :doh: :yuck:


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

Ginger is on a raw food diet. She eats entire raw chicken wings, bones and all, hearts, livers and other disgusting stuff. This is how dogs would be eating in the wild. At a guess, your dog will be totally fine. Poor little bird....


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Aww, I'm sorry about your sad experience. I'm such an animal lover that witnessing something like that would really upset me as well.:uhoh: I'm sure Boston will be fine though.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luvinmygoldens said:


> Aww, I'm sorry about your sad experience. I'm such an animal lover that witnessing something like that would really upset me as well.:uhoh: I'm sure Boston will be fine though.


Oh I am sure I am worse than he is!!!  He was raised on a raw diet until about a yr ago, when I switched back to kibble. I am sure he'll be just fine, I just feel awful for the baby bird


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

That would upset me too to see. To Boston, I'm afraid it was like a snack falling from heaven. He was being a dog, gross as we may find his actions. From the moment he touched it, it was better off dead quickly.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

So sorry! My parents live on 7 acres and their dogs are always out with them when they are working at the barn, last weekend one of theirs caught/ate a baby bunny despite mom chasing and yelling ... even the sweetest pups do this, sorry you had to see it!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

We have a chicken that lives in the woods out behind our house, and sometimes he'll walk along the fence line, which drives Charlie Brown crazy. I had let Charlie Brown out a couple of times to go chase him, and he never caught him. Well, about three months ago, I let Charlie chase him, and somehow he DID catch him. I have never heard myself scream the way I was screaming when I finally caught Charlie. He was laying on top of the chicken, and I picked Charlie up and ran back to the house with him. I think Charlie was so scared by my reaction that he didn't try to get away. The chicken laid there for a little while, and I thought I had let Charlie kill it. Every day after that I was looking out the windows, hoping to see that chicken. Well about a week later, I saw him. He's still kicking! But I certainly learned my lesson--so many bad things could have happened when I let Charlie out after that chicken, I will never do it again


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

YES, US HUMANS TEND TO FORGET OUR PETS ARE NOT HUMAN ...
GUESS BOSTON WAS JUST BEING A DOG !


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I think it's better if they catch something that it gets eaten, which is more humane than being handed over half alive/dead. It's natural, although I agree the play aspect is disturbing to us poor humans. 

Margaret


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh jeez, I know how you feel! Last summer a baby blue bird fell out of his nest luckily my grandma (almost 80 years old) saw it and ran out there to rescue him and put him back into a tree, where he stayed for a day or two until the mama bird came back and got him (or a cat 

Back 10 years ago when I had my first Golden/Lab mix she wouldn't eat the animals she caught she would just bring them to the door all proud. She would catch birds in mid flight, mice, rats etc... 

She would mangle them alittle and we never had any problems with disease she lived to the ripe old age of 16. Just watch him closely for the next 48 hrs or so..


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> I know just how you are feeling. The other morning when I was out feeding the horses/chickens one of the dogs caught a baby rabbit. The other dogs all chased that one around until Vanilla got it and she was doing this phycotic guarding over her "catch". By the time I got over there and took it away from her it was mostly dead and the back legs were broken with the skin torn off. The worst part of the whole thing was that when they first got hold of it and were chasing each other for it, it sounded exactly like a squeaky toy---I can still hear it in my mind.


LOL too much information


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I know how you feel Sadie had a little finch the other day and I don't know if she killed it or found it dead, but it was yucky


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Since this thread is full of everyone's horror stories  I'll share mine.

Gunner caught a squirrel last fall and freaked me out! It was screaming (!) and I was screaming for him to "Drop It!" over and over. When he finally did, it was just laying there but still alive. In my panic, I called our local wildlife rescue. My DH got home and told me our dog would probably be labeled "vicious" now since I called a public group. 

I freaked more plus worried about Gunner being exposed to rabies or some diease as DH said the squirrel was probably sick otherwise Gunner wouldn't have been able to catch it.

Then DH went out and put squirrel out of it's misery. He said it's spine was broken and near death anyway. Now I was afraid to tell WR when they called back!!!

Well, their answering service called back and said they couldn't get ahold of anyone . I told them the squirrel was now deceased so we didn't need their help anymore. They never called back so I guess weren't too concerned.

I called my vet . He said Gunner was probably OK but to watch him. He was fine but I was upset for several days. My dear boy is a squirrel murderer. He still chases squirrels , DH encourages him to keep them out of our yard.

The End : )


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Well.... here's my story..... Several years ago.... I pulled in to the garage and went over to open the window to the backyard to give Jean-luc a pet on the head. 

He pops up in the windows stand on his hind paws as usual but now has a half eaten rabbit in his mouth. It was like.... "Look Dad!!!!! Look what I caught."


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

The stories are (I know not intended to be funny HA HA, but they are amusing) making me glad that so far neither one of my dogs have gotten anything more nasty than poo.  However about 10 years back at our old house I went to our backyard and saw this poor little bird limping and hobbling about. So I decided to be the bird rescuer, and walked to see what was wrong....this bird flew up from the ground and right through the chain link fence...straight to our neighbors lab mix, who was standing there and gobbled it up QUICK. :no: I was standing there in shock, not believing how quick it all happened.  So maybe I just shouldn't help wildlife if I ever have the chance again. :nono::nono:


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm sure all is fine...I doubt a baby bird would be sick with west nile. But I will say that my neighbor has several dead birds in her yard and I've been thinking about this lately.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Boston was no worse for wear...didn't bother him in the least!!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Heather, you're not the only one who's been in the boat. I'll tell you my 'bird story'.

When Maddie was a puppy we had her tied out to the tree, in the backyard, and she had 3 pine trees by her, a HUGE one and 2 small ones. One day, the birds decided to make their nest, and HATCH THEIR EGGS, right by her, DUMB birds!! So, the family was in and out and Maddie decides to go INTO THE NEST, at that time she was tall enough where she could stand up on her back legs and balance herself, so she could snatch em'! So she DID kill like 3 baby birds. Then a few days after that one flew by her, and she caught it, and it was pecking in her mouth and chirping away, she let it go and I think it lived, with a few minor injuries. The babies were for sure dead though.
I forgot about that story, it's been so long since she's done that.
I'm sorry I don't know the side affects...hope all is well with the naughty Boston.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Memphis & Holly's Mom say:

"straight to our neighbors lab mix, who was standing there and gobbled it up QUICK. I was standing there in shock, not believing how quick it all happened. "

Wow, that's right out of Peter and the Wolf!

Debles: just how does one "put a squirrel out of it's misery"?

Gold n'chocolate: "they first got hold of it and were chasing each other for it, it sounded exactly like a squeaky toy---I can still hear it in my mind."

That's why I think biting puppies SHOULD NOT have squeaky toys.:wavey:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Penny'smom said:


> Memphis & Holly's Mom say:
> 
> "straight to our neighbors lab mix, who was standing there and gobbled it up QUICK. I was standing there in shock, not believing how quick it all happened. "
> 
> ...


Penny's Mom: do you really want to know? I don't think so. : (


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

well,he just been a dog.Poor birdy,of course.But what can you do? -Hunters in there blood.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*Now the mother is dead too...*



gold'nchocolate said:


> I know just how you are feeling. The other morning when I was out feeding the horses/chickens one of the dogs caught a baby rabbit. The other dogs all chased that one around until Vanilla got it and she was doing this phycotic guarding over her "catch". By the time I got over there and took it away from her it was mostly dead and the back legs were broken with the skin torn off. The worst part of the whole thing was that when they first got hold of it and were chasing each other for it, it sounded exactly like a squeaky toy---I can still hear it in my mind.


Yesterday, Biscuit caught and killed the mother rabbit . Since it was already dead when I noticed I decided to let him have it--a baby step into raw feeding I guess. He spent all morning laying around the back yard with it, eating it now and then and then just watching over his catch. The hard part to see was when he was done with it there was just the head and ears left :no: and he kept trying to come in the house with it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

EEEEEUUUUUUHHHHH! Yuck!
At least Biscuit is taking care of the rabbit population. : )


----------

